

Twitter: All URLs are now automatically wrapped with t.co - frankdenbow
https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/2806

======
nieve
This was the last straw for me as a Twitter user - I noticed that I'd stopped
clicking on links since I had no idea where they went, knew that they'd often
get mangled & require manual adjustment, and didn't want to give Twitter more
advertising data. I've stopped posting anything with a link there because it's
subliminally annoying seeing my posts get mangled when the original url was
informative and there are all the same privacy issues. Twitter has managed to
raise the annoyance and friction of using it for anything to do with urls
enough to kill that off for me and I can't help but wonder how many other
people. I know the link text is displayed on the site, but New Twitter is just
as annoying as it ever has. Congratulations Twitter - you've started killing
off the open clients, you've tried to snoop on every link clicked by a Twitter
user, and you've quite thoroughly demonstrated that you've got the
determination to keep making things worse. Bye!

~~~
richardhenry
You should never see a t.co link on Twitter or elsewhere — if your client is
showing t.co links, it hasn't implemented support for entities.

